# Other European countries with lack of anonymity like the UK..?



## Reptile Smile (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all,

My wife and I are considering egg donation as the next part in our journey.  We initially had planned to go to Spain, but came to think that we would prefer that our children had the ability to find out more about their donor if they later wished, in a similar way to the situation in the UK.  The benefits of Spain are, though, the possibility of cheaper treatment and no waiting to find a suitable donor.

Are there any other countries anyone can suggest that allow the possibility of non-anonymous donors, but with no waiting times?

Thanks in advance


----------



## muusa (Mar 28, 2012)

There are clinics in the UK that apparently don't have a waiting list, for example the CARE clinics (look at the ad on this website). Haven't heard of any other country in Europe. I know in the Netherlands they have non-anonymous donation but the waiting times are long there.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Muusa is right. There are clinics like CARE who have little or no waiting list with the benefit of a known donor for your child.

You may like to phone/email the National Gamete Donation Trust as they will have up to date information on all the clinics in the UK with short waiting lists and can offer lots of support while you consider which way to go.

http://www.ngdt.co.uk/

Best of luck to you.
Daisy

/links
xx


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Spain worked out more expensive than the UK when we priced it up. Some places wanted 9000Euros, not including flights, accomodation etc.

We went with Care and from start to finish it was £7500 (from very first scan and consultation, to all treatment and drugs).


----------



## Reptile Smile (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you very much to all for advice so far.  There's plenty to research and think about there!  (It never seems to get any easier - only more complicated! )


----------

